# My Preps - A photo review



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are a lot of my preps... For your review and comment. The shelf is 2' feet deep


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool beans.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

IN the boxes I have 2 cup size mylar with sugar, oatmeal, powdered milk, rice, etc


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I heard the left over government agencies from jade helm were looking for people storing food. lol


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice prep Marine, real organized too... good job sir..


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I wish mine were that organized, I need a basement, But Florida!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Where's the. Cheese whiz?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Are you able to reach back to add new cans when you take from the front?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Look at the Can's on Maine-Marine!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job MM. I need one big room for all that stuff. My pantry is stuffed and have recently commandeered a middle room that is not being used. Problem is it is upstairs.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Are you able to reach back to add new cans when you take from the front?


Good question. I would like to pull the shelfs ahead 3 feet so I could load from back pull from front - but I do not have room. I just reach back or as in the case of the soup and veggies I take from one side (left) until it is gone and then slide it over


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Cool man that's a good start and rationed would last you a while. One bit of advice I have for basement storage is a dehumidifier. I stock up in my basement and had an issue with moisture. Of course where I am it can get very humid and you may not have that issue. But that is what I would watch for. Leave a cup of sugar in a sealed ziplock out in the open. If it gets clumpy get a dehumidifier. You don't want to wast money by having to replace rice flour etc that got damp and went bad. You want to eat that up instead.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks good so far. What's the plan for water?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I hate peas --- almost prefer to go to FEMA camp than eat peas! What brand of canned ham?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Cool man that's a good start and rationed would last you a while. One bit of advice I have for basement storage is a dehumidifier. I stock up in my basement and had an issue with moisture. Of course where I am it can get very humid and you may not have that issue. But that is what I would watch for. Leave a cup of sugar in a sealed ziplock out in the open. If it gets clumpy get a dehumidifier. You don't want to wast money by having to replace rice flour etc that got damp and went bad. You want to eat that up instead.


I have a dehumidifier in the adjoining room


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> I hate peas --- almost prefer to go to FEMA camp than eat peas! What brand of canned ham?


Aldi Brand ham


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Looks good so far. What's the plan for water?


I just bought 2 filters and we have a little crick/creek/run off next to us that always has water flowing


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have enough wheat to have 2 loafs of bread a week for a year

In the boxes under the shelf we have 2 cup size mylar with milk, sugar, flour
salt, beans, rice


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

between now and Sept 13th/14th, we are buying

more

rice
ham
chocolate powder
powdered milk
Vanilla
Yeast
veg oil
bleach
apple juice
fruit
spaghetti
soup
1st aid supplies
of course we will be full stocked on gas


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Good stuff man!


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you guys coupon? 

A girl I went to highschool with posted a picture on Facebook with a ton of hygiene and canned goods she saved money on. 

She literally had like 30 tubes of toothpaste and sent like $5 for everything. 

Might have to start looking into this..


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Show off, :77:

Nice preps


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So... no cheese whiz?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Might I suggest storing the stuff in plastic totes. Makes them really easy to just grab what you want "if" you have to run quickly. Also seals it off from unwanted guests. 
I'm not posting pictures of mine for "all" to see.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good work MM!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I just bought 2 filters and we have a little crick/creek/run off next to us that always has water flowing


Sounds good. But I think you need to look into some more options. A bio-sand filter is cheap, effective, and easy to make. A rain catchment system would also be a great thing to look into.

How about fuel? It gets awful cold up there. Do you have a way to keep your family warm off the grid? A woodstove, a stack of firewood, and the means and knowhow to get more? I'd bet yall have this one down but I say it anyway... I've seen this prep bite many a southerners in the butt.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots of pennut butter but no jelly?
Trash bags zip lock bags?
Liquid juice or sugar juice drink mix?
I don't know what other you have for water I assume you have an alternate supply.
Rice and beans and beans and rice? Dry goods.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If it is here just ignore me. There's only so much in a picture.

Soap and shampoo tooth paste and extra tooth paste cheap from the dollar store.
Toilet paper 
Beech alcohol peroxide
Large containers of all over the counter pain meds. As prin ibuprofen etc.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Candles matches lighters flashlight batteries.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am now down in the basement at ten at night looking at my stuff for ideas.

Honey pickles mushrooms all store for long time.

Coffee if you are into it. Alcohol


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I can not see much for canned meats other than your hams. My girls really like the hams and spam with a little brown sugar burnt on it. 
Other than that tunna and salmon and macrael sorry I spell for shit.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We put items in plastic totes that are light sensitive like bags of rice and jars of apple sauce 
We also separate soap and matches from powdered milk as an example because of possible contamination. 

Sorry I went off on a tangent here you got me digging through I have not whacked out in my prep stock in a while. I think my garden had me all to sure of my self.


----------

